# I saw a strange flat car...



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw some flat cars yesterday. Each car has four 3 axle trucks. I didn't get a chance to see what the capacity was but I suspect it is huge.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Where the car markings DDOX if so possible cars for hauling Armor tanks if not the he cars could be used for heavy transformers or some other heavy loads. later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Heavy stuff.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

DODX #39918 (empty)











DODX #39913 (loaded)










Though they can be used to haul tanks, that is not their purpose. I have seen two M1 Tanks on a single flat car with two trucks totalling six axles.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

They were not DODX but the pictures shown are the same style as what I saw. I believe they are going to be used for hauling power plant parts. They are sitting in West Sacramento right now. I was too close to get a picture, besides I couldn't stop my train right there.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

For interesting heavy flat car stuff and the operational aspects of these, check out back issues of the now 25+ year defunct magazine "Rails Northeast". The editor, Bob Reid, had a job where he escorted a few "high and wides" and documented these trips in his magazine.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

TTX has a selection of flat cars and depressed center and well cars in the general pool.

There are some privatly owned cars as well.

DODX does have a whole fleet of the tank haulers, 60' leading deck with 6 wheel Buckeye trucks as shown in the pictures. My understanding is the cars built in the past 5 years or so all have standard 4 wheel trucks with span bolsters to create 16 wheel flats since the buckeye truck are currently un-avalable. 

Fun cars to see


----------

